# How to minimize apt rental costs in Malaga Capital?



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi guys. I'll be arriving in Malaga Capital on September 2 and staying in a rented room for the first month, while looking for an apartment. I'm scouting out apartments online now to get a feel for what's out there. I'm hoping someone can help advise me on how to minimize the cost of renting an apartment. Five things I'm looking for are already fixed:

1. Long-term rental (reduces cost).
2. Furnished (I am coming with only 2 suitcases).
3. Rental agreement starts in September-October.
4. Location is Malaga Capital (unless I don't like it there, which I highly doubt).
5. Safe neighbourhood (not willing to sacrifice to reduce cost).

Are there things that I can look for to reduce the rental cost - other than the obvious of decreasing the size of the apartment? 

Thanks in advance for your guidance.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

AllHeart said:


> Hi guys. I'll be arriving in Malaga Capital on September 2 and staying in a rented room for the first month, while looking for an apartment. I'm scouting out apartments online now to get a feel for what's out there. I'm hoping someone can help advise me on how to minimize the cost of renting an apartment. Five things I'm looking for are already fixed:
> 
> 1. Long-term rental (reduces cost).
> 2. Furnished (I am coming with only 2 suitcases).
> ...



shop around?

negotiate?


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> shop around?
> 
> negotiate?


Hi Xabiachica. Yes, I'll be shopping around. I've read here on the forum that one can negotiate, which is good news. 

By the by, these are the websites I'm looking at, which are compliments of this forum (perhaps there are other websites that people know of)?

For rent in Málaga capital - SpainHouses.net

fotocasa.es - venta alquiler pisos madrid, barcelona casas viviendas

Malaga apartments/flats for rent in Malaga Malaga apartments/flats for rent Spain Malaga


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

idealista.com and enalquiler.com perhaps?

From those main sites I normally end up searching the individual agents sites as well.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Pazcat said:


> idealista.com and enalquiler.com perhaps?
> 
> From those main sites I normally end up searching the individual agents sites as well.


Hi Pazcat. Those are fantastic sites. Thank you! Saved to faves. 

Perhaps I'm not being clear on my question. Here, there are certain things that will drop the price of a rental:
-Basement apartment.
-Shared accommodation (especially low when sharing with students).
-No balcony.
-Shared entrance.
-Old building.
-No air conditioning.
-No extra appliances (washer, dryer, dishwasher).

So I'm wondering if there is a similar type of 'list' in looking for apartments in Spain. My guess is the list is different in Spain than here - but perhaps not. So that's my question.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

AllHeart said:


> Hi Pazcat. Those are fantastic sites. Thank you! Saved to faves.
> 
> Perhaps I'm not being clear on my question. Here, there are certain things that will drop the price of a rental:
> -Basement apartment.
> ...


obviously those kinds of things will bring the monthly rental down, as will neighbourhood - you get what you pay for........


I don't really understand why you think things would be so different here :confused2:


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> obviously those kinds of things will bring the monthly rental down, as will neighbourhood - you get what you pay for........
> 
> 
> I don't really understand why you think things would be so different here :confused2:


Because I've learned the dangers of assuming. 

What I do when I look for apartments is look for what people don't want, which will give me the lowest price. Then I decide what I'm willing to sacrifice to get the lowest price. 

When I'm looking at the Spain apartments, I don't see many of those things in my list - like whether there are shared entrances, whether or not there is a balcony, or whether or not there are extra appliances. Rarely I see mention of the age of the building. I've never seen an ad that says whether or not it's a basement apartment. So it's got me thinking that perhaps the criteria people use in Spain in finding an apartment is different than here. So that's why I'm asking. In other words, I don't know what I'm looking for to get the cheapest price. I hope that makes more sense.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

The only other thing that really jumps out at me is;


Look for a flat on the top floor in a large block where there is no lift.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> The only other thing that really jumps out at me is;
> 
> 
> Look for a flat on the top floor in a large block where there is no lift.


Hi Snikpoh. I'm happy to see that you know I'm made of the tough stuff to withstand a good ribbing.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

AllHeart said:


> Because I've learned the dangers of assuming.
> 
> What I do when I look for apartments is look for what people don't want, which will give me the lowest price. Then I decide what I'm willing to sacrifice to get the lowest price.
> 
> When I'm looking at the Spain apartments, I don't see many of those things in my list - like whether there are shared entrances, whether or not there is a balcony, or whether or not there are extra appliances. Rarely I see mention of the age of the building. I've never seen an ad that says whether or not it's a basement apartment. So it's got me thinking that perhaps the criteria people use in Spain in finding an apartment is different than here. So that's why I'm asking. In other words, I don't know what I'm looking for to get the cheapest price. I hope that makes more sense.


Some types of old buildings (namely restored ones in the centro historico) are likely to be more expensive than newer ones without the same character. Areas without good public transport nearby (although that would be difficult in Malaga capital) might be a bit cheaper. Anywhere near the capital's beaches is going to be expensive, as will places with good views. Areas with what are regarded as good schools may be more expensive. So if none of those things are important to you, the absence of them may help keep your costs down. A building without a shared swimming pool and other sports facilities (tennis courts, etc) will also be cheaper.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Lynn R said:


> Some types of old buildings (namely restored ones in the centro historico) are likely to be more expensive than newer ones without the same character. Areas without good public transport nearby (although that would be difficult in Malaga capital) might be a bit cheaper. Anywhere near the capital's beaches is going to be expensive, as will places with good views. Areas with what are regarded as good schools may be more expensive. So if none of those things are important to you, the absence of them may help keep your costs down. A building without a shared swimming pool and other sports facilities (tennis courts, etc) will also be cheaper.


Hi Lynn. That's exactly what I'm talking about. Woot and thank you! 

To break down what you said:

-I didn't know about Centro Historico restored buildings. I prefer old buildings (for the character, like you say), but it's something I'm willing to sacrifice.

-Public transit - I need good public transit since I can't walk for long stretches due to health problems and since I don't have a car. So not willing to sacrifice.

-Close to beach - Will sacrifice, since I can always take transit there.

-Good view - This is important for me, though I don't need a spectacular view. So willing to sacrifice to a point.

-Good schools - Not an issue since I have no kids. So will sacrifice.

-Sports facilities - Will sacrifice.

With those things in mind and what I said above, is there a district within Malaga that you think may be a good choice for me? And is there a district you would caution me against?

My hope is to line up a few appointments for apartment viewing prior to getting to Spain, since the sooner I find my own apartment the sooner I can get my padron and all the other ID needed in Spain.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

AllHeart said:


> With those things in mind and what I said above, is there a district within Malaga that you think may be a good choice for me? And is there a district you would caution me against?
> 
> My hope is to line up a few appointments for apartment viewing prior to getting to Spain, since the sooner I find my own apartment the sooner I can get my padron and all the other ID needed in Spain.


I only tend to go to the centro, really, so I don't know much about the more residential areas. The only real must-to-avoid one I know of is Palma Palmilla, it's a very poor area with a really bad reputation for crime. That's close to the Malaga Football Club stadium, La Rosaleda, if you're looking at a map.

The Teatinos area is closest to the University, I think, so there may be cheaper apartments rented to students around there.


----------



## mirsh (Jul 22, 2014)

depending on where you go, september isn´t a great month because of all the univeristy students ( me) Looking for apartments so prices tend to go higher for the lower standards.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Lynn R said:


> I only tend to go to the centro, really, so I don't know much about the more residential areas. The only real must-to-avoid one I know of is Palma Palmilla, it's a very poor area with a really bad reputation for crime. That's close to the Malaga Football Club stadium, La Rosaleda, if you're looking at a map.
> 
> The Teatinos area is closest to the University, I think, so there may be cheaper apartments rented to students around there.


That's most helpful. Thank you. So Palma Palmilla is crossed off my list. 

I don't want to live in an area of student housing, given that I've passed that time in my life at the ripe old age of 50. So re the Teatinos area... Perhaps that's within one of the districts? This is the list of the 10 districts I have, as well as a map of the districts: 

Bailén - Miraflores
Campanillas
Carretera de Cádiz
Churriana
Ciudad Jardín
Cruz de Humilladero
Málaga-Centro
Málaga-Este
Palma - Palmilla
Puerto de la Torre

http://www.zonu.com/images/0X0/2011-02-17-12988/Distritos-de-Malaga-2008.jpeg


----------



## mirsh (Jul 22, 2014)

For more of a center feel and mid to up-scale go for Larios in the center. You can get amazing apartments and townhouses with traditional spanish feel. So much caracter


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

mirsh said:


> depending on where you go, september isn´t a great month because of all the univeristy students ( me) Looking for apartments so prices tend to go higher for the lower standards.


Hi Mirsh. Thanks for your input. I'm not competition, as student housing is not my preference - as above. I hope you don't find that offensive.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

mirsh said:


> For more of a center feel and mid to up-scale go for Larios in the center. You can get amazing apartments and townhouses with traditional spanish feel. So much caracter


Oh, I love the sounds of that. So is Larios an area within one of the districts? If so, do you know which district, please?


----------



## mirsh (Jul 22, 2014)

Larios is the center, not center of malaga but the "town center" so to speak. Its beside the new port that has all been refurbished and has all the shops and bars. Just across the river from el corte ingles and the train station. 

Cant go wrong with Larios location.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

AllHeart said:


> Oh, I love the sounds of that. So is Larios an area within one of the districts? If so, do you know which district, please?


Larios is within the Centro area. Yes, it's very nice, but depending on your budget, you may also consider it expensive. Likely to be some noise from the street at night (not really rowdy, but remember that nightlife in Spain goes on very, very late ie until 4 or 5 in the morning, and just people coming and going, talking, may disturb you). There are a lot of bars and restaurants in the area, great for socialising but I'm not sure about actually living in the thick of it. The same goes for the area around Plaza de la Merced.

Malaga Este is nice, encompasses areas like Malagueta, Pedregalejo and El Palo, but because they're nice, and close to the beach, they're also expensive.

Teatinos is shown separately on the idealista.com website so I'm not too sure which of the areas on your map it comes under. It's close to the big hospitals as well as the University, so very well served by public transport. The apartments I see on idealista don't look much like my idea of student accommodation, nor are they particularly cheap - for a 1 bedroom, most commonly 400-450€ per month, but only small.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

There always seems to be plenty of choice on idealista.com. You can narrow down areas and search for rented rooms, shared properties, roommates to share with, whatever your needs (including purchase, for others reading). 

All the very best for your new adventure!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

snikpoh said:


> The only other thing that really jumps out at me is;
> 
> 
> Look for a flat on the top floor in a large block where there is no lift.


adjacent to an abattoir and a puti-club..


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Seriously, you do get what you pay for, as Xabia says. If a place is cheap, there's a reason for it. 
Currently here the temperature is in the high 30Cs. If you lived in an apartment with small rooms, low ceilings and no aircon you'd be spending a lot of time out of doors.
You need a neighbourhood which is safe enough for you to walk around at night and an apartment that is reasonably secure.
And most of all you need a place where you can feel comfortable and at home. We both really disliked the apartment we chose when we first arrived here, to the point that I didn't enjoy being in Spain.
So cutting costs is fine...up to a point. You want to be happy here, don't you..


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

As far as I remember most of the websites gave the info you are looking for I.e does it have a lift, balcony, which floor is it on, etc as seen here -http://www.enalquiler.com/alquiler_piso_malaga/piso-muy-economico-de-2d-centro_3398409.html

You already seem to have ruled out most of the options for cutting your rent I.e sharing a flat, not so nice area, unfurnished/ less well equipped (not much use if you have only two suitcases). as has been said, if it seems cheap, there will be a reason.....

Only other thing I can think of is the direction the flat faces- do you want to be in the shade all day?


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

mirsh said:


> Larios is the center, not center of malaga but the "town center" so to speak. Its beside the new port that has all been refurbished and has all the shops and bars. Just across the river from el corte ingles and the train station.
> 
> Cant go wrong with Larios location.





Lynn R said:


> Larios is within the Centro area. Yes, it's very nice, but depending on your budget, you may also consider it expensive. Likely to be some noise from the street at night (not really rowdy, but remember that nightlife in Spain goes on very, very late ie until 4 or 5 in the morning, and just people coming and going, talking, may disturb you). There are a lot of bars and restaurants in the area, great for socialising but I'm not sure about actually living in the thick of it. The same goes for the area around Plaza de la Merced.


It does sound like the kind of place that I'd like to visit, but not live in because it's too noisy. I didn't say that is one of my criteria, but it is. I like a quiet neighbourhood - not comatose, but relatively quiet. I also didn't give my budget. I'm looking for something that's maximum all inclusive 400€. 



Lynn R said:


> Malaga Este is nice, encompasses areas like Malagueta, Pedregalejo and El Palo, but because they're nice, and close to the beach, they're also expensive.
> 
> Teatinos is shown separately on the idealista.com website so I'm not too sure which of the areas on your map it comes under. It's close to the big hospitals as well as the University, so very well served by public transport. The apartments I see on idealista don't look much like my idea of student accommodation, nor are they particularly cheap - for a 1 bedroom, most commonly 400-450€ per month, but only small.


Yes, I see the map on Idealista, which has different districts than on the map I gave. Here's the Idealista map: mapa de málaga: viviendas en alquiler — idealista.com

I'll keep Teatinos and Malaga Este as potential districts. Perhaps I can find a deal there. 



Madliz said:


> There always seems to be plenty of choice on idealista.com. You can narrow down areas and search for rented rooms, shared properties, roommates to share with, whatever your needs (including purchase, for others reading).
> 
> All the very best for your new adventure!


Hi Madliz. Yes, I really, really like Idealista too. I think that's the best link so far. Thanks again to Pazcat for that fabulous link. 

Thank you for your well wishes. 



mrypg9 said:


> adjacent to an abattoir and a puti-club..


Oh, Mary. You're positively shameless. LOL!



mrypg9 said:


> Seriously, you do get what you pay for, as Xabia says. If a place is cheap, there's a reason for it.
> Currently here the temperature is in the high 30Cs. If you lived in an apartment with small rooms, low ceilings and no aircon you'd be spending a lot of time out of doors.
> You need a neighbourhood which is safe enough for you to walk around at night and an apartment that is reasonably secure.
> And most of all you need a place where you can feel comfortable and at home. We both really disliked the apartment we chose when we first arrived here, to the point that I didn't enjoy being in Spain.
> So cutting costs is fine...up to a point. You want to be happy here, don't you..


Seriously, though... Yes, air conditioning is a must and safety is a must. I'm actually okay with a small place now that I've sold almost every single worldly possession I've ever owned. I just moved to a tiny apartment for the last 2 months in Canada and quite like the small space. I'm really surprised to be comfortable here. Yes, that balance of cutting costs to the point of still being happy and comfortable is exactly what I'm aiming for. I couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

brocher said:


> As far as I remember most of the websites gave the info you are looking for I.e does it have a lift, balcony, which floor is it on, etc as seen here -http://www.enalquiler.com/alquiler_piso_malaga/piso-muy-economico-de-2d-centro_3398409.html
> 
> You already seem to have ruled out most of the options for cutting your rent I.e sharing a flat, not so nice area, unfurnished/ less well equipped (not much use if you have only two suitcases). as has been said, if it seems cheap, there will be a reason.....
> 
> Only other thing I can think of is the direction the flat faces- do you want to be in the shade all day?


Hi Brocher. Enalquiler is one of the sites Pazcat gave. It really does look like an excellent resource too, though I haven't had a chance to dig around there too much yet since I just got it. Thanks for queuing up the link to the perfect spot. 

Direction of the flat is another criteria. I've lived in apartments facing the sun all day and don't like it at all. That would be especially a problem in the hot sun of Spain, so thanks for suggesting that I look for that. I don't want a vampire apartment, but I don't want the sun screaming at me all day either.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

There's a couple of other websites. I can't remember their full names but if I say Segu something and Mille something then maybe someone will remember.....


Don't hold out too much hope of setting up appointments by email. The Spanish tend not to respond to email well, or to be interested when you are not even in the country. As soon as you arrive get a local SIM/ mobile and get phoning. They like phoning, be prepared for lots of phone calls just to set up one appointment! You also need to walk round a lot and phone the number shown on fliers outside possible properties.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

brocher said:


> There's a couple of other websites. I can't remember their full names but if I say Segu something and Mille something then maybe someone will remember.....


Do you mean Mil Anuncios MIL ANUNCIOS.COM: segunda mano, anuncios gratis, empleo, contactos, clasificados... and Segunda Mano http://www.segundamano.es/ ? 




brocher said:


> Don't hold out too much hope of setting up appointments by email. The Spanish tend not to respond to email well, or to be interested when you are not even in the country. As soon as you arrive get a local SIM/ mobile and get phoning. They like phoning, be prepared for lots of phone calls just to set up one appointment! You also need to walk round a lot and phone the number shown on fliers outside possible properties.


Oh. Well you just rained on my parade. LOL! That's okay. With the info you guys have already given, I'm well armed to hop on the phone once I get there and set up something quickly.

I triple love the phone, so I'm thrilled to hear the culture there is phone happy.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Yes, those are the ones!

No harm trying some emails but.....


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

brocher said:


> Yes, those are the ones!
> 
> No harm trying some emails but.....


Yes, fair warning. Thank you.

I was given those two sites last fall on the forum when asking about shopping in Spain, and these were given as second-hand shopping links. I never noticed the housing listings too. Thanks for that tip.

Thanks all for your kind guidance. You're fabulous hosts and hostesses for Spain.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

A kind of important point to add to my posts here... Since I was a year old, I've never lived anywhere outside of the Province of Ontario (other than for a year in the Province of Manitoba). So I'm pretty green when it comes to renting (and living) anywhere outside of Ontario. A whole new country is a huge leap for me.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

This is the one I'd like to rent if I was contemplating moving to Malaga capital - seems pretty reasonable if you think it's about double the price of a standard 45sqm 1 bed apartment and you get so much more plus a beautiful terrace:-

alquiler de ático en barrio centro histórico. málaga

Couldn't you get a flatmate, AllHeart?


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> This is the one I'd like to rent if I was contemplating moving to Malaga capital - seems pretty reasonable if you think it's about double the price of a standard 45sqm 1 bed apartment and you get so much more plus a beautiful terrace:-
> 
> alquiler de ático en barrio centro histórico. málaga
> 
> Couldn't you get a flatmate, AllHeart?



Under "Precio" that listing says:
_ 850 eur/mes
gastos de comunidad 108 eur/mes _

Does that mean the renter pays the condo fees in addition to the rent? Where I live, the owner of the flat takes care of the "community" fees.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Brangus said:


> Under "Precio" that listing says:
> _ 850 eur/mes
> gastos de comunidad 108 eur/mes _
> 
> Does that mean the renter pays the condo fees in addition to the rent? Where I live, the owner of the flat takes care of the "community" fees.


Damn, I missed that bit! I thought it was too good to be true, should have known the old maxim still holds good.


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

Now AllHeart will know to watch out for that!


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

You guys are so very sweet to actually be looking at ads. Thank you.  What a spectacular apartment. Those Spaniards really know how to live it up!

Re the community fees for apartments, thankfully people on the forum told me about that back in the fall when I first joined. So I've been looking for that. Many of the apts I've looked at have those included.

Re getting a room-mate to save money, that's not something I want to do. In order to make ends meet, the last two years I converted my office to a bedroom and had boarders. I didn't like it at all. I also shared during my university days and didn't like it at all. So sharing my space with a room-mate is not something I'm willing to do. Sharing my space with someone I'm in a relationship with I like, but it's too invasive to have a room-mate.

I need a terrace/balcony because I smoke outside. Here a lot of apartment buildings are going smoke-free on balconies. I haven't seen any ads like that in Spain, so I'm thinking and hoping that overall the people in Spain aren't quite as horrified and repulsed by smokers.  

The Alquiler site is awesome. There's a little chart in each ad that has the apt specs. I ran a search for furnished pisos with a max price of 400 euros, and there are 449 hits! So things are looking good.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Sorry to bug you guys again for help...

What is the difference between a terrace and a balcony (balcón/terraza)? 

Also, does "planta bajo" mean basement apartment? 

I'll give you an ad as an example with these features seen in the spreadsheet that's found mid-page: 

Málaga - Enalquiler.com

So I see a picture of what I would call a balcony, but they say there's no balcony - only a terrace. 

If this is a basement apartment, why is there a full patio door in the living room with sun streaming in through the curtains and a terrace quite a ways up in the air?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

AllHeart said:


> Sorry to bug you guys again for help...
> 
> What is the difference between a terrace and a balcony (balcón/terraza)?
> 
> ...


My understanding is that a terraza is bigger than a balcony. Here it says 11squared mtrs. That's a lot of space as you can see in the photo of the flat. This is a balcony








Planta bajo is the ground floor what for you is the first floor I think.
Basement is sótano.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

I think it's called a terrace because it's on the ground. It can't be a balcony because it's a ground floor flat.

It's a studio - no separate bedroom.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Quite often, especially in the cities, you will see apartments advertised as having a "balcon" when it is just full length windows with a balustrade or railing in front of them, but no actual space to stand on a balcony or have a table and chairs on it.

Watch out for ones described as "abuhardillo" too - means they have sloping ceilings which, personally, I hate. Not only do they make me feel claustrophobic but it really cuts down on the usable space.


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

To me, the floor of a _terraza _is either down on street level or is built directly over someone else's ceiling, on any level. I live in an _ático con terraza_, which means the flat is on the top floor, with what I might call a "patio." If I bounced a basketball out there, the thumping would be over my neighbor's head. On the other hand, a _balcón_ seems to protrude from the building, as in the photo Pesky Wesky posted.

I was going to refer you back to the listing that Lynn R posted the other day (in post #31), but it's gone! That was a penthouse (ático) with a large terraza including loungers for sunbathing.

One nice thing I noticed about the example you posted is it has an awning (_toldo_) that can be cranked out, giving you the choice of sun or shade. My previous flat had a shaded terraza on street level (planta baja), and it took forever for laundry to dry. We smelled like mildew until we got a clothes dryer.



AllHeart said:


> What is the difference between a terrace and a balcony (balcón/terraza)?
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

My MIL lives on the first floor and has a good sized terraza with plants, a table and seating (which overlooks the Atletic de Bilbao central offices, which is actually a caserio with lovely tall trees). I think it's built over the neighbour's property the floor below as Brangus says


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Brangus said:


> I was going to refer you back to the listing that Lynn R posted the other day (in post #31), but it's gone! That was a penthouse (ático) with a large terraza including loungers for sunbathing.


Blimey, that was quick - somebody obviously thought it was a good deal even with the community fees added on. Lucky them. Oh well, at least it saves me the bother of breaking the piggy bank open and searching down the back of the sofa to see if I could scrape together enough for the rent.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Wow. Thanks everyone for your help! This has been an excellent vocabulary lesson for apartment hunting...

Planta bajo = Ground floor in Spain (=1st/ground floor in Canada).

Abuhardillo = Sloping ceilings.

Toldo = Awning.

Sótano = Basement.

Terraza = Terrace (=large balcony in Canada or patio in Canada).

Balcón = Balcony (=teensie weensie unusable balcony in Canada).

Atico = Top floor = Penthouse (not to be confused with the word 'attic' in Canada).

Not that this matters so much in my apartment hunting, but I'm wondering if it's the same there regarding the 13th floor. There are no 13th floors here. This is because of the superstition around the number 13 being an unlucky number. So the 13th floor is always the 14th floor. Is it the same in Spain? I think it's the same in the US, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Well, there aren't nearly as many high rises here than in other countries, but some of the tall buildings do miss out the 13th floor. I'm not superstitious at all, but I don't believe in tempting fate and that's why I got married on Thursday 12th instead of Friday 13th


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Well, there aren't nearly as many high rises here than in other countries, but some of the tall buildings do miss out the 13th floor.


Interesting. Is it the same in the UK?



Pesky Wesky said:


> I'm not superstitious at all, but I don't believe in tempting fate and that's why I got married on Thursday 12th instead of Friday 13th


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

AllHeart said:


> Interesting. Is it the same in the UK?


I don't know. I've not been in a flat(I mean piso) area in the UK. None of my family or friends live in flats, and certainly not in tall buildings (4 floors at the most!) so I've never really noticed.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I don't know. I've not been in a flat(I mean piso) area in the UK. None of my family or friends live in flats, and certainly not in tell buildings (4 floors at the most!) so I've never really noticed.


It's the same for all buildings here - not just apartment buildings. 

I forgot to say in the vocabulary list that a studio apartment in Spain (meaning no separate bedroom) is called a 'studio apartment' or a 'bachelor's apartment' in Canada.

Status report... I've seen a lot of really, really nice apartments in my price range at this point, and I'm so relieved. Up until recently, the plan was that I'd be working full time by the time I got to Spain, but I'll only be working part time. So my apt budget has dropped significantly. But it's going to be okay.  

Thanks again to all of you for helping an old girl out.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi guys & gals. I hope it's not too much to ask for a little help again...

I've got the lingo down for apartment hunting at this point, with the exception of two words. There's a spreadsheet on Alquiler that I've referred to before in the middle of the page of ads. The two words are:

*Puerta blindida:* Google translate says this means "reinforced door." Does this mean it has an extra lock or that it's a really thick door? 

*Exterior:* Google translate says this also means "exterior" in English. I haven't a clue what this means.

Here's a sample ad of a fabulous piso with those words in the spreadsheet:

Particular alquilo piso un dorm muy nuevo av de Barcelona Málaga - Enalquiler.com


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

AllHeart said:


> Hi guys & gals. I hope it's not too much to ask for a little help again...
> 
> I've got the lingo down for apartment hunting at this point, with the exception of two words. There's a spreadsheet on Alquiler that I've referred to before in the middle of the page of ads. The two words are:
> 
> ...


A puerta blindada is a door that is reinforced in its interior with metal, plus its hinges are reinforced. It's theoretically robber proof. 
An exterior apartment means that its windows all look out onto a street or square. An interior apartment means that at least some of its windows look out onto an air shaft or a small patio that is complete surrounded by the apartment building.

Hope that helps!


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

kalohi said:


> A puerta blindada is a door that is reinforced in its interior with metal, plus its hinges are reinforced. It's theoretically robber proof.
> An exterior apartment means that its windows all look out onto a street or square. An interior apartment means that at least some of its windows look out onto an air shaft or a small patio that is complete surrounded by the apartment building.
> 
> Hope that helps!


 
Hi Kalohi. Yes, that's most helpful indeed. I've never heard of either. Thank you so very much.


----------



## castaway06 (Jul 25, 2014)

Generally interior means all the windows open onto internal air-shafts/light-wells, because as long as one window opens onto the street it will be described as exterior to justify a higher price 

Personally I think your are going about it the wrong way round, decide a budget and then see what you can get for the money. All the websites mentioned have photos, and if there is only a single photo of a bathroom or bedroom it probably means the owner is trying to hide something - I've just spent a year flat hunting on the ground here (Gran Canaria) and been to see many apartments from these websites!

In my experience ultimately the two things governing price are interior/exterior and location. An exterior shoebox with hot and cold running cockroaches by the beach costs as much as 200m2 interior flat in one of the less desirable bits of town.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi Castaway. Thanks so much for sharing your tips. So did you find an apartment yet? I'll break down what you say here...



castaway06 said:


> Generally interior means all the windows open onto internal air-shafts/light-wells, because as long as one window opens onto the street it will be described as exterior to justify a higher price


But I'm sure there are some exteriors looking out to the beach or other awesome views that are worth the extra money, no?



castaway06 said:


> Personally I think your are going about it the wrong way round, decide a budget and then see what you can get for the money.


I have decided on my budget (400 euros) and I am looking what I can get for that. So I'm not sure what you see I'm doing wrong. Could you please be more precise as to the flaws in my approach?



castaway06 said:


> All the websites mentioned have photos, and if there is only a single photo of a bathroom or bedroom it probably means the owner is trying to hide something - I've just spent a year flat hunting on the ground here (Gran Canaria) and been to see many apartments from these websites!


In my experience pictures are really important too. On Alquilera, you can choose ads that only show photos, which is what I'm doing. I know, however, that sometimes they show pictures in the ads that make the apartment look fabulous, but then when you go to see the apartment it looks like crap with a completely different setup. So I realise the pics may not be the truth, and I take them with a grain of salt.



castaway06 said:


> In my experience ultimately the two things governing price are interior/exterior and location. An exterior shoebox with hot and cold running cockroaches by the beach costs as much as 200m2 interior flat in one of the less desirable bits of town.


I can see where interior/exterior plays an important role in the price. Thank you for that tip. 

Re the location... Yes, that's what I've heard to be the three L's in real estate: Location, location and location.  I don't know the areas in Malaga at all. That's the main reason I'm not even thinking of renting before seeing the neighbourhood and the apartment itself. So I rented a room for the first month that I arrive. I might not even like Malaga, though I doubt it. But I only have 2 suitcases, so it's easy to go anywhere with 2 suitcases. 

Re the bugs.... This is something I've been meaning to ask but couldn't think of a diplomatic way of broaching the subject. Are there problems with bugs in Malaga? Is the landlord responsible for fumigating if bugs are present? The only way I know to see if there are bugs is checking drawers and the backs of cupboards and any other hidden places (looking for dead bugs). Oh, and I always smell the air to see if it smells like bug spray chemicals, which indicates they've just sprayed for bugs, i.e. there are bugs about.

I look forward to hearing your responses.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

AllHeart said:


> Re the bugs.... This is something I've been meaning to ask but couldn't think of a diplomatic way of broaching the subject. Are there problems with bugs in Malaga? Is the landlord responsible for fumigating if bugs are present? The only way I know to see if there are bugs is checking drawers and the backs of cupboards and any other hidden places (looking for dead bugs). Oh, and I always smell the air to see if it smells like bug spray chemicals, which indicates they've just sprayed for bugs, i.e. there are bugs about.


I think you have to realize that southern Spain is hot and so it has bugs. The sewer systems are alive with cockroaches, and they come up the drains and get into the houses. I killed one in my kitchen just yesterday - a pretty normal occurrence for this time of the year, when they are most active. Although cockroaches are huge and gross we only get an occasional stray that wanders in. My biggest problem is with ants. We get all sizes and colors, as does everyone in my neighborhood. I set out traps and spray (and spray...), and yet there are always more. We also get lots of flying visitors, mostly mosquitos and flies. And then there are the geckos and lizards, which also come to visit. We have screens on the windows (not terribly common around here) but somehow they get in anyway. 

Sorry, but I don't know whether the landlord is responsible for fumigating or not. I've actually never heard of anyone here fumigating. I do know that the town fumigates the sewer lines a couple of times a year. When they do it you should see the cockroaches fleeing out of the storm drains - thousands!!!


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

> Good view - This is important for me, though I don't need a spectacular view. So willing to sacrifice to a point.


Just a word about this. It depends what you call good. I remember reading a review on Tripadvisor of a hotel I was staying at in Barcelona. The review complained that the only view was of the front of the very close building across the street.

The hotel is located in a narrow pedestrian-only street in the gothic area of the city. Spanish cities have lots of areas like this, where streets are narrow, in order to prevent the sun and too much heat.

Personally, I love those streets and the views that come with them. They have an atmosphere all of their own, and an ambience that's certainly worth trading a view of an ocean or rolling hills for.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

kalohi said:


> I think you have to realize that southern Spain is hot and so it has bugs. The sewer systems are alive with cockroaches, and they come up the drains and get into the houses. I killed one in my kitchen just yesterday - a pretty normal occurrence for this time of the year, when they are most active. Although cockroaches are huge and gross we only get an occasional stray that wanders in. My biggest problem is with ants. We get all sizes and colors, as does everyone in my neighborhood. I set out traps and spray (and spray...), and yet there are always more. We also get lots of flying visitors, mostly mosquitos and flies. And then there are the geckos and lizards, which also come to visit. We have screens on the windows (not terribly common around here) but somehow they get in anyway.
> 
> Sorry, but I don't know whether the landlord is responsible for fumigating or not. I've actually never heard of anyone here fumigating. I do know that the town fumigates the sewer lines a couple of times a year. When they do it you should see the cockroaches fleeing out of the storm drains - thousands!!!


Kalohi, that's a real eye opener. Thank you for being so honest about this. I've never lived with bugs, even when I lived in Toronto for 11 years. This is one of the factors of location - a good location has no bugs. Well, there was this one time... I did live in an apartment outside of Toronto that had tiny little pharaoh ants and the neighbours and I were up in arms about this because this was a really nice building, so not to be expected. 

Of course what you say about the warm environment is true - that this would dictate the presence of bugs. But I never thought of it. 

When I lived in Toronto there was a stretch when mice were a problem everywhere. It totally freaked me out. But I had a cat who absolutely adored mice, so I didn't have much of a problem. When I saw a mouse, I'd just sick my little Susie on the mouse.  There was also a stretch where rats were a problem in Toronto, but I never saw one other than in the subway rails and on the patios of restaurants (yuck!). 

So I have to develop a thick outer skin for living with bugs and the like. Thanks so much for your heads up on this. And thanks for saving me from the embarrassment of asking if there is a bug problem in an apartment.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

AllHeart said:


> When I lived in Toronto there was a stretch when mice were a problem everywhere. It totally freaked me out. But I had a cat who absolutely adored mice, so I didn't have much of a problem. When I saw a mouse, I'd just sick my little Susie on the mouse.


My dog in a similar way takes care of the cockroaches.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Horlics said:


> Just a word about this. It depends what you call good. I remember reading a review on Tripadvisor of a hotel I was staying at in Barcelona. The review complained that the only view was of the front of the very close building across the street.
> 
> The hotel is located in a narrow pedestrian-only street in the gothic area of the city. Spanish cities have lots of areas like this, where streets are narrow, in order to prevent the sun and too much heat.
> 
> Personally, I love those streets and the views that come with them. They have an atmosphere all of their own, and an ambience that's certainly worth trading a view of an ocean or rolling hills for.


Hi Horlics. Yes, a "good view" is a pretty subjective term. In many of the apartments I've lived in, I've had gorgeous views to the horizon. But I know Spain is densely populated and buildings are built close together, so this is not something that's easy to come by. I like the view that you describe too. It's cozy. Montreal is built like that in many areas, and I really like that. 

I've never seen apartments in any city that I've lived with apartments constructed as internal apartments. So I wasn't thinking of this in my search until Kalohi described them. But I remember now that my aunt's summer apt in Rincon de la Victoria had an internal view. I have a picture of my grandmother sitting in front of the window facing the courtyard. Yesterday I googled images and found there is quite a range of internal views. So I'm not even opposed to an internal apartment. Here's are a wide range of pics of internal apartments...


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

kalohi said:


> My dog in a similar way takes care of the cockroaches.


Some pets really earn their keep, eh?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

AllHeart said:


> Kalohi, that's a real eye opener. Thank you for being so honest about this. I've never lived with bugs, even when I lived in Toronto for 11 years. This is one of the factors of location - a good location has no bugs. Well, there was this one time... I did live in an apartment outside of Toronto that had tiny little pharaoh ants and the neighbours and I were up in arms about this because this was a really nice building, so not to be expected.
> 
> Of course what you say about the warm environment is true - that this would dictate the presence of bugs. But I never thought of it.
> 
> ...


I live in a good location - & there's no getting away from bugs

ants, as mentioned

cockroaches - not indoors too often - but we also have flying ones, so nowhere is safe

geckos & other lizards, tree rats, field mice, voles, snakes ( I live in the port area, not out in the campo) all kinds of flying beasties, lots of which bite or sting, sandflies (which don't live in the sand) processional caterpillars (dangerous) , spiders...... have a read 

Dangerous Creepy Crawlies in Spain - caution for children and pets


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> I live in a good location - & there's no getting away from bugs
> 
> ants, as mentioned
> 
> ...


Xabiachica, are you trying to get me to cancel my ticket? LOL! Well, better I know before going. This is called making an informed decision.  

I didn't know there was such a problem with dangerous bugs and creatures. When I went to Spain 35 years ago, I was bitten in the foot while swimming in Benagalbon. My godparents immediately got a hold of the local doctor, who came with his medical kit and they said it was fortunate that he happened to have the exact antivenom in his kit for what turned out to be a poisonous water spider bite.

In Canada, the only poisonous thing is the Massassauga rattlesnake, but this is a very rare snake. So I'm not used to living in such an environment. When travelling in the Caribbean and South America, I've always been sure to have medical insurance. 

Bottom line here... Get my ID in place ASAP so that I have medical coverage. In the meantime, keep all fingers and toes tightly crossed.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

But we always joke that we are in danger when we go back to the States! And when we're there we're not so far from you, in Massachusetts and New Hampshire. There's poison ivy, poison oak, poison sumac, deer ticks (Lyme disease), mosquitoes with EEE (eastern equine encephalitis)...

The worst that's happened to me here is a bee sting.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

AllHeart said:


> Xabiachica, are you trying to get me to cancel my ticket? LOL! Well, better I know before going. This is called making an informed decision.
> 
> I didn't know there was such a problem with dangerous bugs and creatures. When I went to Spain 35 years ago, I was bitten in the foot while swimming in Benagalbon. My godparents immediately got a hold of the local doctor, who came with his medical kit and they said it was fortunate that he happened to have the exact antivenom in his kit for what turned out to be a poisonous water spider bite.
> 
> ...



in all honesty none of them are a real problem - you sort of get used to seeing them

geckos are always welcome, they eat the mozzies....unless one of the cats gets to the gecko first

my biggest problems are wasps - I'm horribly allergic to the sting - & food moths - once you get them in the kitchen they are an absolute nightmare to get rid of!


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

About interior apartments - BTDT, for two years.

Personally I don't think they have any positive aspects. Especially if you're on a lower floor the windows don't let in any light or air, they give you zero privacy from your neighbors, and they're incredibly noisy. That air shaft becomes an echo chamber and you hear everything that's going on in all the other apartments. And Spaniards are not quiet people to begin with. 

If it's only the bathroom and maybe the kitchen that open onto the shaft then I might go for it. Otherwise, no - unless you plan on leaving the windows closed and shuttered the whole time.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

kalohi said:


> But we always joke that we are in danger when we go back to the States! And when we're there we're not so far from you, in Massachusetts and New Hampshire. There's poison ivy, poison oak, poison sumac, deer ticks (Lyme disease), mosquitoes with EEE (eastern equine encephalitis)...
> 
> The worst that's happened to me here is a bee sting.


Massachusetts? I've been there a lot as a kid because my dad had business trips down there in Boston. It's nice there.

You're right re the poisonous plants. I just don't think of that as poisonous probably because I've always known about it. But it's not lethal. Theoretically it can be, but it's more a nuisance than a danger in my mind. And I know what to watch out for. At some point it'll probably be the same in Spain.

I saw in Xabiachica's article the warning about the caterpillars. Those look exactly like what we call tent caterpillars, which are completely harmless. 

This thread is starting to sound like one of my favourite Monty Python sketches, "Four Yorkshire Men."


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

kalohi said:


> About interior apartments - BTDT, for two years.
> 
> Personally I don't think they have any positive aspects. Especially if you're on a lower floor the windows don't let in any light or air, they give you zero privacy from your neighbors, and they're incredibly noisy. That air shaft becomes an echo chamber and you hear everything that's going on in all the other apartments. And Spaniards are not quiet people to begin with.
> 
> ...


Excellent advice. Thank you.


----------



## castaway06 (Jul 25, 2014)

Yes the Spanish are into what I call competitive shouting. When they have a conversation it seems each side has to speak a little louder than the last one 

As for the bugs the big two inch brown cockroaches are a little scary when you encounter one inside unexpectedly (a friend of mine once woke up to find one on the pillow next too her!) but in general they are easy to catch and dispose off, and are a one-off that has come in to die or is lost. It is the little ones you have to worry about because they never come alone and it usually means there is an extensive family of the little ******** living there somewhere nearby.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

castaway06 said:


> Yes the Spanish are into what I call competitive shouting. When they have a conversation it seems each side has to speak a little louder than the last one


Castaway, I know. That's one of the things I love about the Spaniards. I'm really loud myself - even when just talking. I like a quiet life and I'm peaceful, but very loud. And I love a good argument that makes my heart pop out of my chest. 



castaway06 said:


> As for the bugs the big two inch brown cockroaches are a little scary when you encounter one inside unexpectedly (a friend of mine once woke up to find one on the pillow next too her!) but in general they are easy to catch and dispose off, and are a one-off that has come in to die or is lost. It is the little ones you have to worry about because they never come alone and it usually means there is an extensive family of the little ******** living there somewhere nearby.


 This totally freaks me out. I honestly think living with these bugs and other assorted creatures is going to be the hardest thing I will have to deal with in this move.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Today I moved into my new apartment, which is just a minute's walk from the Centro Historico ward in the Centro District of Malaga. I can't thank you guys enough here and in other threads for teaching me how to find a home in Spain. I absolutely love my apartment. In finding my apartment and at every turn in Spain, I think of you guys - as my guides and hosts. Thank you all for your generosity and kindness. The fluffy part of me thinks of you guys as my Angels in Spain. 

:angel: :hug:


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

AllHeart said:


> Today I moved into my new apartment, which is just a minute's walk from the Centro Historico ward in the Centro District of Malaga. I can't thank you guys enough here and in other threads for teaching me how to find a home in Spain. I absolutely love my apartment. In finding my apartment and at every turn in Spain, I think of you guys - as my guides and hosts. Thank you all for your generosity and kindness. The fluffy part of me thinks of you guys as my Angels in Spain.
> 
> :angel: :hug:


I have never in all my life been described as an angel so if I'm included in your kind thoughts, I'm quite chuffed


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> I have never in all my life been described as an angel so if I'm included in your kind thoughts, I'm quite chuffed


 Mary, of course you're included! You teach me soooo much. I know I'm clueless about many things, especially about the EU, and you're always there to smack me upside the head when I need it. Thank you for that.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

AllHeart said:


> Mary, of course you're included! You teach me soooo much. I know I'm clueless about many things, especially about the EU, and you're always there to smack me upside the head when I need it. Thank you for that.


Love that phrase " smack me upside the head" and even better the idea of Mary with fluffy wings doing it! 

Think we deserve a few pics of your new apartment!


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

brocher said:


> Love that phrase " smack me upside the head" and even better the idea of Mary with fluffy wings doing it!
> 
> Think we deserve a few pics of your new apartment!


Hi Brocher. Thanks for asking for pics. I don't feel comfortable for safety reasons posting pics of my apartment on such a widely read forum, because I don't want just anyone knowing where I live. So I've sent you a PM with pics. Anyone else who wants to see pics, just PM me, and if and only if I trust you, I'll send pics.

About Mary... I know Mary has lots of fans here on the forum, and I am one of them. I love how Mary is comfortable in expressing her strong opinions and she is comfortable throwing a person to the ground in debates. Mary is a beautiful mix of incredibly strong and incredibly soft, and a beautiful mix of intelligence and heart.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

AllHeart said:


> Hi Brocher. Thanks for asking for pics. I don't feel comfortable for safety reasons posting pics of my apartment on such a widely read forum, because I don't want just anyone knowing where I live. So I've sent you a PM with pics. Anyone else who wants to see pics, just PM me, and if and only if I trust you, I'll send pics.
> 
> About Mary... I know Mary has lots of fans here on the forum, and I am one of them. I love how Mary is comfortable in expressing her strong opinions and she is comfortable throwing a person to the ground in debates. Mary is a beautiful mix of incredibly strong and incredibly soft, and a beautiful mix of intelligence and heart.


 Oh my, you're gonna make our Mary blush!!!!


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

brocher said:


> Oh my, you're gonna make our Mary blush!!!!


 I know! Something else I love about Mary is how she is very uncomfortable with mush and compliments.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

AllHeart said:


> I know! Something else I love about Mary is how she is very uncomfortable with mush and compliments.


I am beetroot coloured from head to foot....Brocher is right.
I'm not that nice really.
Sandra got itright ...she once told a new friend "you must meet Mary. She's really nice" then added "Well, no, sheisn't, not always, but I think you'll like her"

I felt comfortable with that.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

brocher said:


> Love that phrase " smack me upside the head" and even better the idea of Mary with fluffy wings doing it!
> 
> Think we deserve a few pics of your new apartment!


Have you looked at photos of me recently??
I'd need more than fluffy wings to keep me aloft.....more like a portable power plant.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Estepona*



mrypg9 said:


> Have you looked at photos of me recently??
> I'd need more than fluffy wings to keep me aloft.....more like a portable power plant.


Yes, you can be quite quarrelsome, but for me your redeeming feature is your love of dogs.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Justina said:


> Yes, you can be quite quarrelsome, but for me your redeeming feature is your love of dogs.


Arguing and quarrelling aren't the same, are they? Disagreeing with a viewpoint doesn't fit into my definition of being 'quarrelsome'. I guess some people get offended when their views are challenged, I wouldn't say you are one of them. Quarrelling is personal.

And I don't like dogs....just some dogs. Some dogs I find quite repulsive, tbh. I love my two dogs very much, they are so different and loveable in different ways. Azor is proud, aloof, dignified, strong and gentle. Xena is needy, unsure, needs attention. But then Azor has had a privileged life whereas Xena has been maltreated. Just like some children and adults, their experiences show in their characters.

So I don't have any redeeming features.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> Have you looked at photos of me recently??
> I'd need more than fluffy wings to keep me aloft.....more like a portable power plant.


 And then there's another reason to love you - your incredible sense of humour.  ...Argumentative/quarrelsome...who?! 

/SNIP/
I ended up taking four suitcases and a carry-on from Canada. The first day I spent unpacking. The second day (yesterday) I spent shopping for some things to make my apartment just right. So I'm already moved in and settled in. Yay!


----------



## tessscot (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi. Well thank you for sharing and paying it forward. I've arrived in Malaga this evening and will be looking around over next couple of weeks to check if its somewhere I'd like to live for a while. Can you tell me have you checked out any meet up groups or social groups in Malaga?


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

tessscot said:


> Hi. Well thank you for sharing and paying it forward. I've arrived in Malaga this evening and will be looking around over next couple of weeks to check if its somewhere I'd like to live for a while. Can you tell me have you checked out any meet up groups or social groups in Malaga?


 Hi Tessscot. Welcome to Malaga. 

Yes, there is a meet-up group that CostaSol told me about quite a while ago. I haven't seen him/her around on the forum since, but he/she highly recommended this: Encuentros de intercambio Pachange - Practicar idiomas It translates incorrectly to "dating," but it's not dating. I haven't gone myself to that, but CostaSol said they have different groups in their 20s, 30s, 40s and 50+. 

Also, my host invited me to a language-exchange group that meets on Wednesdays and Thursdays, but I was too busy with my move to go with him. He's gone to Madrid this week, so we'll probably go together the following week. Would you like me to call him in Madrid and find out the info for you?

As for finding a place to live in Malaga, there are lots of links in this thread for rental listings. I see from your previous posts that you already have a place to live for now, though. 

I hope that helps you out.


----------



## tessscot (Feb 9, 2014)

*excellent link*

This looks excellent and definitely something I am interested in checking out. I have two weeks of language and activities which begins on Monday. Until it starts I don't know when I'll have downtime. But I'll get in touch when I'm clearer. 

I only have two weeks accommodation sorted so I am interested in checking out long term rentals if you have any links I'd appreciate it. I need to check out Nerja too as it sounds vibrant. 

Thanks again, Tess


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

You're most welcome, Tess.

I never saw anything on the meeting site about ages, but that's what CostaSol told me. So when you email them, you may want to ask them specifically about that.

There are lots of links in this thread to rental sites, but here they are for you, to save you time digging them all up in this thread (plus some more are added):

Pisos en alquiler en España, Madrid y Barcelona - Enalquiler.com
idealista.com â€” casas y pisos, alquiler y venta. anuncios gratis
Pisos y casas en venta y alquiler â€“ SpainHouses.net
fotocasa.es - venta alquiler pisos madrid, barcelona casas viviendas
Spanish property, property for sale in Spain, Spanish properties to buy, Spain real estate
vacation rentals, apartments and accommodations on 9flats.com

I visited Nerja many times 35 years ago with my godfather. I loved it there. We would go to la cueva de Nerja, which is a huge cave, and he'd buy me ice cream and we'd just hang out and talk. So Nerja is on my to-visit list too.


----------

